# 2nd all wood call



## Tclem (Oct 27, 2013)

Barrel was a little bigger but only second call. Practicing on this wood so when stabilized wood comes in ill be just a " little bit" better.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## myingling (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks good ,,, It will come in time


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice is that Cherry?


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes cherry. Plenty of it around here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 31, 2013)

Nothing wrong with that. Good job.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice. I only make all wood grunts. I find they sound better and definetly look better.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 8, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> Nice. I only make all wood grunts. I find they sound better and definetly look better.


Where are you from in Louisiana Shagee ? I'm from there but grew up and live in McComb ms


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks sweet to me. Rick


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 8, 2013)

From Basile, Louisiana Tony


----------



## justturnin (Nov 9, 2013)

Call looks great. I prefer the all wood grunt as well. I think something in the middle to break it up would be a nice touch. I just bought some 1" copper couplings to try on some to break up mine when/if I ever make another one. If it works I may try some SS Pipe or Aluminum.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2013)

Im


justturnin said:


> Call looks great. I prefer the all wood grunt as well. I think something in the middle to break it up would be a nice touch. I just bought some 1" copper couplings to try on some to break up mine when/if I ever make another one. If it works I may try some SS Pipe or Aluminum.


 I'm using bands for the middle now. Actually got carried away and forgot to put one on this call


----------



## justturnin (Nov 9, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Im
> 
> I'm using bands for the middle now. Actually got carried away and forgot to put one on this call



He, we have all be there.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 9, 2013)

This one I made for my dad recently. What tone boards u use


----------



## Tclem (Nov 10, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> This one I made for my dad recently. What tone boards u use


I get my guts from tho gamecalls


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 10, 2013)

You use the JC reeds


----------



## Tclem (Nov 10, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> You use the JC reeds


I buy the plastic deer grunt with tube ( in case I want to make a call with a tube) from al at tho gamecalls. I am fixing to get some of the metal reeds to see how they sound. Don't know if they are jc or not as I am new to game calls.


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 11, 2013)

The metal reeds sound so much better that's why I was asking. The first time I used it in the woods I seen 8 deer and called them into bow range including a decent 8 point. I think you would be happy with them.


----------

